# How to Patch a Drywall Hole



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good stuff. How's the house coming.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> Good stuff. How's the house coming.


Thanks for watching WW!:thumbup: 

Still working on The Beachhouse fixer-upper… I've got hours and hours of video that I need to edit through and post more videos of the projects and progress. Between working my real job as a drywall and painting contractor. I also had to move and keep working on the house too. So I've been spread pretty thin through this adventure.

As far as the house goes I am loving it! Everyday the house gets better. 

And living steps from the ocean ain't too bad either.









Definitely have had my trials and tribulations though. My worst was choosing Lowe's to do my new tile flooring. Plenty of flooring gone bad video (stay tuned)... Still going round and round with them.﻿ :furious:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's Part 2: *Drywall finishing the drywall patch- drywall taping with FibaFuse drywall tape*.






From finishing to sanding the drywall patch. I'll show you several of my drywall tips and tricks for doing the bedding of the FibaFuse drywall tape, doing the mud work and sanding the drywall patch on this bathroom remodel where I also installed new drywall, finished the drywall and skim coated the entire bathroom ceilings and walls. Thanks for watching! -Paul


----------



## ZackRight (Nov 4, 2017)

great video tutorial! thanks for sharing, very helpful!


----------

